# When sending Data segment on TIME-WAIT[receiver] state in TCP.



## sarbalas (Jun 10, 2009)

When sending the Data Packet in TIME-WAIT state ,how that FreeBSD should respond, either  with ReSet signal or ignoring the Data packet in Free BSD setup.

But when looking into some Linux base document found that when sending the Data packet in TIME-WAIT state , ignorance of Data 
packet only should happen.

What would be the correct scenario.


Thanks,


----------



## trev (Jun 10, 2009)

The purpose of TIME-WAIT is to prevent delayed packets from one connection being accepted by a later connection. 

To temporarily block connections, one endpoint keeps a copy of the TCP control block (TCB) indicating that the connection has been terminated recently. Such a connection is in the TIME-WAIT state. Connections in the TIME-WAIT state are moved to CLOSED and their TCB discarded after enough time has passed that all packets from the same connection are assumed to have left the network. Packets leave the network by arriving at one of the endpoints and being rejected, or arriving with an expired time-to-live (TTL) field at a router and being deleted.

Since allowing time for old duplicate segments to die is one of TIME-WAIT state's functions, the state should not be truncated by a RST.


----------



## sarbalas (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Trev for the reply. 

In this case If we send Data Packet on FIN-WAIT1 and FIN-WAIT2 status, whether any reply will come back from  Device or Simply discard the packet from sender side.

Sending the Valid Data packet on both the States [ FIN-WAIT1 & FIN-WAIT2]


Appreciate your input.


----------

